# Taboo?



## Just_Brian81 (Feb 10, 2008)

So I went to the small cemetary in town here and snapped some pictures today. Is taking pictures at a cemetary concidered taboo? Oh well, whats done is done. C&C please. I'm not big into photoshop other than crops, so tell me what you think might need to change as far as the camera goes. I dont want to have to Photoshop out flaws, I want to be able to take pictures without flaws if that makes sence.
Thanks- 

1
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





2.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




5. ( my personal favorite )


----------



## Just_Brian81 (Feb 10, 2008)

oops, I Know part of #2 got cut out. I didnt notice it when i was still out there taking pictures. maybe next time>:er:


----------



## leila (Feb 10, 2008)

i like your composition.  if it's taboo then i'm in trouble too... i've taken some as well.  i really like #2


----------



## jstuedle (Feb 10, 2008)

I don't consider it taboo. I really enjoy going to old cemetery's and shooting the old stones. There is a member here called Chiller that has taken cemetery imagery to an art form.


----------



## spiffybeth (Feb 11, 2008)

ive shot in cemeteries too. 

the first picture is tilted and the monument is bright. too bright for my eyes but that may be my monitor...

i think 4 is your most interesting picture. i find it pleasing that the trees are mostly all leaning to the right while the gravestone is leaning to the left. it gives me an odd sense of balance that i really enjoy.


----------



## logan9967 (Feb 11, 2008)

i hope you were trying to make the pictures tilted for two reasons. 1.) they are all tilted. and 2.) i really like them tilted  adds a cool and unusual style 
and i have taken some in a cementary too :O i hope it's not disrespectful or anything


----------



## Just_Brian81 (Feb 11, 2008)

spiffybeth said:


> ...the first picture is tilted and the monument is bright. too bright for my eyes but that may be my monitor...
> quote]
> 
> My pictures seem to have a trend of being too bright with you. I think you told me that my airplane picture hurt your eyes also...
> ...


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 12, 2008)

Cemeteries are being considered a perfect area to do some practising ... at least this is so where I live. The older the cemetery, the better. So no taboo.

I can't help it but the gravestone in Photo 2 makes me think of a vodka bottle  "Lydia" vodka ... :blulsh2:

Exposure looks like it wasn't easy in the light you had, maybe go at a later hour with less harsh light?


----------



## SteveEllis (Feb 12, 2008)

I think number 1 is over exposed.

Whether you chopped No2 by accident or not I really like the way the stone enters the frame.

No5 also catches my interest.


----------



## Just_Brian81 (Feb 12, 2008)

LaFoto said:


> Cemeteries are being considered a perfect area to do some practising ... at least this is so where I live. The older the cemetery, the better. So no taboo.
> 
> I can't help it but the gravestone in Photo 2 makes me think of a vodka bottle  "Lydia" vodka ... :blulsh2:
> 
> Exposure looks like it wasn't easy in the light you had, maybe go at a later hour with less harsh light?


 

It was super bright out, and the sun was directly behind me on #1.  I really didnt plan on taking any pictures on sunday, but i passed the cemetary on my way to my parents house.  after I got done visiting over there it was already way too dark... or way too dark to be going in a cemetary thats for sure!!! :lmao:

  ok, here is what the camera was set on for #1.  Tell me please what i should have been set on !

1/640 tv, 10av, 200 iso, and 23mm focal length.

 Like I said before, I'm super new at all these gizmos and options on my camera. I usualy just push a bunch of buttons and change stuff around until it looks ok.  There is really no method to my madness if you will.

Thanks For the advice!


----------

